# Looking for Housing near Internet City



## pezeshkfar (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum and Dubai. I am interested in advice for getting a 2 BR rental villa or apartment near Internet City. Also if there is any information that can be shared regarding utility bills to budget for?

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

a 2 bed villa on the springs is approx 150 - 160 k, a 2 bed apartment on the TECOM land would be about 140 k. Utilities for an aparmtent would be approx 300 dhs per month


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

I would be glad to help you. My partner and I were recently with RE/MaX and are in the process of moving to a new company and opening our own Real Estate branch. 

I will come back to you on your question about Internet city housing. There isn't much for housing in that immediate area but the Marina area is close and there are tons of apartments to choose from. Please let us know your budget and if you can pay the rent in 1 or 2 cheques.

Regarding your question on budgeting for electric, water, cooling, internet and cable, plan on between 1000-1500 hundred depending on your building. 

Are you in Dubai or on your way?


----------

